# Prague #1 vs Morton's tenderquick ??



## t-bone tim

Hey gang, does anyone have a chart or conversion method to convert these 2 cures to be able to be used in recipes calling for one or the other ?? I have the Morton's now....or should I buy the prague #1 also ?? appreciate any and all input, thanks in advance !!


----------



## smoked

I always have both on hand, including prague 2, if you want to use tenderquick instead then follow it's per pound, keep in mind  however that it also may require tweaking other things such as sugar or salt in the recipe.  Personally if the recipe calls for prague I'll use prague, if tenderquick then tenderquick....


----------



## deejaydebi

Just for an idea of what the differences are:

Prague powder #1 is a mixture of 1 part sodium nitrite and 16 parts salt. You normally use 1 level teaspoon of cure for 5 lb. of meat. Used at any time meat is not immediately put into freezer or refrigerator,  Such as smoking, air drying, dehumidifying, etc. This is similar to and sometimes called Curing Salt.

Prague powder #2 is a mixture of 1 part sodium nitrite,.64 parts sodium nitrate and 16 parts salt. You normally use 1 level teaspoon of cure for 5 lb. of meat. mainly used for products that will be air cured for long time like: Country Ham, salami, peperoni, and other dry sausages.

Instacure 1 is a mixture of 1oz of  Sodium Nitrite (6.25 %) to 1 lb of salt. Used at any time meat is not immediately put into freezer or refrigerator,  Such as smoking, air drying, dehumidifying, etc.

Instacure 2 is a mixture of 1 oz of Sodium Nitrite (6.25 %) along with .64 oz od Sodium Nitrate (4 %) to 1 lb of salt. mainly used for products that will be air cured for long time like: Country Ham, salami, peperoni, and other dry sausages.

Note: The Curing Salts above contain FDA approved red coloring agent that gives them a slight pink color thus eliminating any possible confusion with common salt 

Morton's Tender Quick is a mixture of salt, sodium nitrite, sodium nitrate and sugar. You normally use 1 level tablespoon of cure for 1 lb. of meat. 

Saltpeter is potassium nitrate and is also used as a curing agent but I know


----------



## t-bone tim

Thanks Smoked...I think I will buy the prague also and use which ever the recipes call for,thanks again Tim.


----------



## waterlog

Morton's is sold in most grocery stores. Other than online, where is prague powder sold?


----------



## richtee

www.butcher-packer.com


----------



## waterlog

Wow. That's way cheaper than the last site I visited!


----------



## richtee

Use the savings to get Morton's book  ;{) It's good basic info. I still refer to it often...quite a few recipes too.


----------



## squirrel

Okay, I want to make some canadian bacon. I have a 6.5 pound loin. I'm seeing all kinds of great recipes, but I want to keep it simple, like just garlic powder, onion powder and lots of cracked black pepper. I also have the prague #1. I'm not sure how much to use. I read what DJ Deb said above but now am even more confused!

Any suggestions? I've done a search for canadian bacon and have read through a few, even ShooterRicks recipe, but my main thing is how much pink salt?


----------



## pineywoods

Cheryl check out this link it will give you some great info including the amounts to use

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts


----------



## Bearcarver

The part I always remember:

One ounce of Cure #1 dry cures 25 pounds of meat, if evenly distributed over all sides of those 25 pounds of meat.

One ounce of "Tender Quick" dry cures 2 pounds of meat, if evenly distributed over all sides of those 2 pounds of meat.

The length of time for this curing depends on the thickness of the meat to be cured.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Squirrel said:


> Okay, I want to make some canadian bacon. I have a 6.5 pound loin. I'm seeing all kinds of great recipes, but I want to keep it simple, like just garlic powder, onion powder and lots of cracked black pepper. I also have the prague #1. I'm not sure how much to use. I read what DJ Deb said above but now am even more confused!
> 
> Any suggestions? I've done a search for canadian bacon and have read through a few, even ShooterRicks recipe, but my main thing is how much pink salt?


Cheryl,

TQ is much less confusing. Check here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/91651/boneless-smoked-pork-chops-w-qview#post_47...

Bear


----------



## solaryellow

2 ounces of cure #1, 8 ounces of granulated sugar, and 16 ounces of kosher salt is the equivalent of TQ without sodium nitrate.


----------



## Bearcarver

solaryellow said:


> 2 ounces of cure #1, 8 ounces of granulated sugar, and 16 ounces of kosher salt is the equivalent of TQ without sodium nitrate.


LOL---That even confuses me.

TQ without sodium nitrate?


----------



## solaryellow

Yes. TQ has sodium nitrite and sodium nitrate in it. What I posted is the equivalent of TQ without the sodium nitrate.
 


Bearcarver said:


> LOL---That even confuses me.
> 
> TQ without sodium nitrate?


----------



## DanMcG

Hey Squirrel, can you measure in grams? and are you looking to do a dry rub or an injected and brined one? It's really simple. But I use #1 not TQ


----------



## squirrel

I have the #1 and alot of it so I'd prefer to use it up. I can measure in grams, whatcha got Dan?


----------



## Bearcarver

solaryellow said:


> Yes. TQ has sodium nitrite and sodium nitrate in it. What I posted is the equivalent of TQ without the sodium nitrate.


No Sodium Nitrate in Cure #1 ?

I thought there was, but I never used it.

Bear


----------



## squirrel

My blondeness shines like a beacon in the night.


----------



## Bearcarver

Squirrel said:


> My blondeness shines like a beacon in the night.




You couldn't tell by your great cooking posts, or your artwork!

I guess that could mean you are never in the dark???

Bear


----------



## DanMcG

For my dry cures I always use about 1.1 gram's of #1 per pound of meat.

So for a 5 pound loin I'd have

5.5 -6 grams cure #1

30 grams of salt

20-30 grams of sugar 

The spices are up to you, I'd go with 2-5% of the total weight.

This will give ya about 160ppm of nitrite, with 120ppm being the minimum allowed and 625ppm being the max for dry cured meat, stated by the USDA.

But If you're going to fry it with high temps like American bacon the max is 200ppm and no nitrates are allowed like you'd find in TQ

Ok I babble on, let me find a injection brine recipe for CB.

Injected/Brined CB;

1/2 gallon of water

110 grams  salt

75 grams maple syrup

24 grams of cure #1

Add spice the brine as you'd like,   anywhere from 10-20 grams per gallon.

Inject this mix into the loin to increase the total weight of the meat  by 10%.

This will give ya about 70 ppm which is very low, so you'll want to refrig it and freeze it after a few days.

Let me know if I can help ya out with anything more.

Dan


----------



## solaryellow

Nope. Sodium Nitrate is cure #2.


Bearcarver said:


> No Sodium Nitrate in Cure #1 ?
> 
> I thought there was, but I never used it.
> 
> Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

solaryellow said:


> Nope. Sodium Nitrate is cure #2.



*CURE #1*
_Some Other Names: 
Pink Salt; 
Tinted Cure Mix (TCM); 
Tinted Curing Powder (TCP); 
Prague powder #1; 
InstaCure #1; 
Modern cure; 
D.Q. powder; 
FLP; 
L.E.M. cure;
Sure Cure;
Fast Cure_This premix is use in meats and sausages that require a short curing time, and will be smoked, cooked or canned. It is a blend of salt and sodium nitrite, and of course it has the curing properties of sodium nitrite. The salt is added as a carrier and to make it easier to measure. In the United States it is dyed pink, so chefs and the home user will not mistake it for salt or sugar. *Though it goes by several different brand and generic names, they all have the same formula of 93.75% salt, and 6.25% sodium nitrite (1 pound of salt plus 1 ounce of sodium nitrite). *

Cure #1 can be used as a dry brine (dry cure) or in a wet brine (pickle). It provides the same curing properties of sodium nitrite, and is considered a quick cure, because it starts curing immediately upon contact with the meat. As mentioned earlier, this type of cure is used for curing meats for a short period of time that will be cooked, smoked, or canned. This includes poultry, fish, ham, bacon, luncheon meats, corned beef, pates, sausages and other products too numerous to mention.

 
Looks to me like there is Sodium Nitrite in Cure #1, but no Sodium "Nitrate".

Interesting, so far I have only used TQ, but I will eventually use some of the others.

Another thing that confuses me is how does one find out exactly what is in Tender Quick. Where did you get that?

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## squirrel

Dan,

I finally get it, the lightbulb went off! LOL!

I should not exceed the 1 tsp. per five pounds, and 1 tsp. of salt weighs approx. 6 grams and since I have a 6 lb. loin I should use 6.83 grams of #1, 36 grams of salt and 30-35 grams of sugar. I need to wrap my head around the amount of time to allow it to cure now.

My head hurts.

I think I want to go light on the spices for my first one and then build from there. I do like the idea of the cracked black pepper, garlic and onion.


----------



## solaryellow

It has been over a year since I did the research about what goes into TQ and I don't feel I can accurately recall the exact ingredients. I have never used TQ but I have looked at it when visiting Gander Mountain or Bass Pro Shop. I wore Google out one night doing a bunch of searching about TQ and also discovered quite a few proven TQ replacement recipes. It all started with a late night chat conversation with RonP about doing brines and his use of TQ.
 


Bearcarver said:


> *CURE #1*
> _Some Other Names:
> Pink Salt;
> Tinted Cure Mix (TCM);
> Tinted Curing Powder (TCP);
> Prague powder #1;
> InstaCure #1;
> Modern cure;
> D.Q. powder;
> FLP;
> L.E.M. cure;
> Sure Cure;
> Fast Cure_This premix is use in meats and sausages that require a short curing time, and will be smoked, cooked or canned. It is a blend of salt and sodium nitrite, and of course it has the curing properties of sodium nitrite. The salt is added as a carrier and to make it easier to measure. In the United States it is dyed pink, so chefs and the home user will not mistake it for salt or sugar. *Though it goes by several different brand and generic names, they all have the same formula of 93.75% salt, and 6.25% sodium nitrite (1 pound of salt plus 1 ounce of sodium nitrite). *
> 
> Cure #1 can be used as a dry brine (dry cure) or in a wet brine (pickle). It provides the same curing properties of sodium nitrite, and is considered a quick cure, because it starts curing immediately upon contact with the meat. As mentioned earlier, this type of cure is used for curing meats for a short period of time that will be cooked, smoked, or canned. This includes poultry, fish, ham, bacon, luncheon meats, corned beef, pates, sausages and other products too numerous to mention.
> 
> 
> Looks to me like there is Sodium Nitrite in Cure #1, but no Sodium "Nitrate".
> 
> Interesting, so far I have only used TQ, but I will eventually use some of the others.
> 
> Another thing that confuses me is how does one find out exactly what is in Tender Quick. Where did you get that?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bear


----------



## solaryellow

Unless you are doing a brine. If you are brining you adjust the amount of cure for the brine volume and not the weight of the meat.


Squirrel said:


> Dan,
> 
> I finally get it, the lightbulb went off! LOL!
> 
> I should not exceed the 1 tsp. per five pounds, and 1 tsp. of salt weighs approx. 6 grams and since I have a 6 lb. loin I should use 6.83 grams of #1, 36 grams of salt and 30-35 grams of sugar. I need to wrap my head around the amount of time to allow it to cure now.
> 
> My head hurts.
> 
> I think I want to go light on the spices for my first one and then build from there. I do like the idea of the cracked black pepper, garlic and onion.


----------



## DanMcG

My head hurts....

LOL I know the feeling. I've been tring to understand the right way to do it for about a year now, and I'm getting close, I think.

 The biggest problem I got is people use volume measurements like Tsp and Tbls , cups, pints, quarts and gallons.  I like to use weight measuremts. and in grams because it's more accuruate.

You can adjust the you mix you posted to your tastes , I like my bacon sweet and the last batch I bet I had double the sugar then the salt, and it was to sweet , but good :)

The amount of cure is the important part and if you want to understand it here's a link to the _USDA Inspectors calculations hand book_

_http://www.fsis.usda.gov/OPPDE/rdad/FSISDirectives/7620-3.pdf  _


----------



## beer-b-q

Squirrel said:


> *I have the #1 and a lot of it *so I'd prefer to use it up. I can measure in grams, whatcha got Dan?


 *You didn't buy one of those 5# tubs DID YOU?*


----------



## scarbelly

Beer-B-Q said:


> *You didn't buy one of those 5# tubs DID YOU?*




 I think I remember a post that she did


----------



## Bearcarver

Scarbelly said:


> I think I remember a post that she did


Hmmmm, 5 pounds??  That's enough to do 2,000 pounds----"1 Ton".

That squirrel is well prepared!

Hope she's not planning on curing & smoking a Whole Bear !!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Pineywoods said:


> Cheryl check out this link it will give you some great info including the amounts to use
> 
> http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts


Piney,

That link is a very good one---Lots of good info, but it also adds to some confusion.

Take a look at the "Fuzzy" Math used in the box below, taken from that page.

If 1/4 tsp (.05 oz) would cure 1 pound, wouldn't 3/4 tsp (0.15 oz) cure 3 pounds?

That is not the only "Math" in that box that doesn't jive very well.

I think it makes people think that the amount of cure needed doesn't have to be very accurate, which is pretty much the opposite of what it is meant to be doing.

It's not your fault (LOL), but I think people should know that it's Math leaves something to be desired.

*Another reason I like TQ---No fuzzy math---1/2 ounce of TQ cures each pound of meat---Period.*

I believe if you use Grams, like Dan does, this Fuzzy Math problem is solved.

Bear

[color= rgb(51, 51, 51)]Use as directed, more is not better and it can be toxic. To ensure that the cure is distributed more evenly in your sausage, mix it with the liquid that your recipe calls for, or mix it with the meat prior to grinding.[/color]  

Use as follows:


Cure per pound of ground meat/fat:

Amount of Meat/FatAmount of Cure Vol.Wt. 1 lb.1/4 tsp..05 oz.2 lbs.3/8 tsp..08 oz.3 lbs.1/2 tsp..10 oz.4 lbs.3/4 tsp..15 oz.5 lbs.1 tsp..20 oz.10 lbs.2 tsp..40 oz.15 lbs.1 Tbsp..60 oz.20 lbs.1 Tbsp. + 1 tsp..80 oz.25 lbs.1 Tbsp. + 2 tsp.1.00 oz.50 lbs.3 Tbsp. + 1 tsp.2.00 oz.100 lbs.6 Tbsp. + 2 tsp.4.00 oz.
tsp. = teaspoon; Tbsp.= Tablespoon;
oz.= ounce


Although cure #1 has salt in the mix, when using it in sausage making additional salt needs to be added.


----------



## squirrel

No I didn't buy a 5 # tub. Only 1 #. Still, that's enough to cure a big ole Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver

Squirrel said:


> No I didn't buy a 5 # tub. Only 1 #. Still, that's enough to cure a big ole Bear!




Hrumph!

And just what are you insinuating is wrong with that big old bear, that you think needs curing, my little furry friend ???

Bear


----------



## princess

::quietly raises hand::

The blonde with the 5lb pink jugs is me, not Squirrel.


----------



## DanMcG

Squirrel said:


> No I didn't buy a 5 # tub. Only 1 #. Still, that's enough to cure a big ole Bear!




 Are you sure there is a cure for that Bear guy?

And I hope you enjoy curing meat Princess cause you got enough for the whole town. But nothing wrong with that ....it won't go bad!


----------

